# 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel



## Bart19 (Nov 13, 2008)

We have been looking on and off at trailers for just over a year and have decided now is the time to get one.  The selection of travel trailers and fifth wheels is overwhelming but we think we have narrowed it down to just 2 now.  It will be just the two of us and two little dogs in the trailer and we plan on doing a lot of driving when my wife retires in January.  We plan to go all over the country in the next 4-5 years.  We would probably spend 2-3 nights in most places, seldom longer, so I am wondering if we need an additional 3 feet of living area for another $6000 or would the 27 footer be big enough.

We are looking primarily at the Fleetwood Prowler 235RL and 275RL.  Will the 27 footer be noticely easier to tow and manuever.  Or, should we consider travel trailers since they may be easier to pull and, maybe, get a little better gas mileage since they are shorter with a little less wind resistence.  Since I am tall, the fifth wheels have appealed to me with the higher ceilings.  Also, I think it will be easier to hook up with the hitch in the bed of the truck.

I will appreciate any advice and comments from you seasoned rver's.

Thanks in advance,


Bart


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 13, 2008)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Hey Bart.  What's your tow vehicle?  My experience with farm trailers has been fifth wheel is easier to maneuver than bumper pull.  If you can afford the $6 grand...go for it.  Most people wish they had bought just a little bit more.  I'm 6-3 and appreciate the height in my mh.  Was in a friends 5 er the other day and whacked my head on the liiving room slide. Dang.


----------



## Bart19 (Nov 13, 2008)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Jim...I have a Toyota Tundra double cab with 2WD and the 5.7L engine.  It is rated to tow 10,600 and should have no problem with the 381 hp.  I also got the tow equipment on it BUT forgot to get the tow mirrors for it.  I will probably try some of these clip on mirrors to extend my vision to the back of the fifth wheel.  I wonder if they will stay on for long or get blown off the truck  a mile down the road.  Thanks for your input.

Bart


----------



## jetboat (Nov 14, 2008)

RE: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

we have only had bumper pulls,and went from a 28' to a 35'.your correct that a fifth is easer to pull, and hook-up. the fifths also handle better in wind,bumper pulls need dbl shocks on the easy lift.the longer you stay in your rv, the smaller it becomes.you dont know how much stuff youl acrew, it really adds up.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2008)

RE: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel



I would suggest going as large as you can afford and safely tow with your vehicle. We ended up with a 27 foot fifth wheel and it has been perfect for our needs. Plenty of room and very comfortable. The only changes I would like to haveare a bedroom slide (as I get older, a bedroom slide would involve less "crawling" into bed and it would provide a little more room for changing clothes etc.) and a free standing kitchen table rather than the dinette we have. Our rig has Rear Living Space

There are just the two of us and our little dog, Chulo. I suppose a 30 ft would be nice but I also think about the extra weight etc. The 27 tows great even up the North Cascades. Less weight, better mileage, easier on my truck. (at least that's what I perceive 

Best of luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

RE: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

here we go agian  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Bart19, I wouldn't get ANYTHING bigger than a 27 footer as long as you have your Tundra.  Remember you have to go up hills and a V-8 doesn't produce the necessary torque to haul Big trailers.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Bart19 just remember what you are pulling you must stop. I have a Tunda as well but I don't pull anything with it. I just ride in it :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . So just keep that in mind


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

well i see the free ads gone agian ,, so everyone scratch ,, the here we go agian post from me


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Rod are u he one who got them removed, if way to go :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

The ads between the posts are new on this forum. However, those are put there by RVUSA to generate some income to support the forum.

It would be in our best interest to click on them. I'm sure the forum gets a few pennies from several of our clicks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

sorry ,, tex ,, i was repling to the one we had on here yesterday ,, it was a post ,, in every towable section ,, about selling us a towable rv ,, u know the routine  :approve:  :approve:     :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Thanks Tex, I was wandering about that. I will click on them  and read what they are saying if it helps out the forum. Once again thanks


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Thanks for the explanation Tex. Thought I was the only one seeing them. Nobody ever said anything about them.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Hey Butch, after you told me about them I started looking closer.  Guess we need to check them out.


----------



## Hensley Ron (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

That's pretty small for a fiver. You'll miss the space if you go with the smaller unit. 27' is a good length because many state forest use that as the max.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 21, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Hey Hensley Ron, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bart19 (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Just so you folks know...I did buy the 30ft Prowler 5'er and than in December we bought a Chevrolet 2500 Duramax/Allison.  I took the new toys out for a drive and love the way the Chevy pulls (and Stops) the trailer.  I have a lot to learn about RVing so I have been reading books, magazines and RVUSA.  I get so many tips and valuable information from reading the other posts.  I read one post where the hitch was not secure and when he pulled the truck ahead the 5th wheel came down on his truck bed...oops.  Thanks for your help and I will keep reading and asking some questions.

Bart19


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Bart19, Great choice on the truck. Do like we do when hooking and unhooking the 5th wheel. Make a check list and follow it in order.  Happy RVing!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

Hey Bart19, glad you got the diesel tow truck and full sized 5th Wheel.  Most people that drop their RV on the bed rails of their truck simply didn't follow the hookup procedures for their hitch.  Most of them will claim they did, but it's usually operator error.  

The best advice I can give you is put a padlock on the hitch locking mechanizm when it's hooked up.  That way you will know it's hooked up and the latch can't open.  Some people think it's funny to walk by and unlatch the hitch.


----------



## Bart19 (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: 27 or 30 Foot Fifth Wheel

DL...thanks for the tip...I will put that to good use.  And, it should keep morons from messing with the hitch when we are parked but not with the truck.  Of course, I am sure that our two guard dogs would take their hands off if someone was to mess with the truck or trailer.  Max and Maggie may be small and cute but their looks are deceiving...lol.  (Yorkie and Silkie Terrier)

Bart


----------

